# Che versione mi serve???

## rojy81

Buonasera a tutti, una domanda rapida ed indolore... dato che purtroppo non so bene come muovermi in questo nuovo mondo che mi appresto ad affrontare, chi mi saprebbe dire quale versione di gentoo devo scaricare per il mio pc??

Ho visto che ce ne sono diverse versioni... ma la differenza in cosa sta??

§Presumo che x86 sia per la famiglia Intel e AMD64 beh... lo dice la parola stessa... mi potete confermare questo quindi?!

Graziea  tutti

----------

## DGilmour

Tu vorresti installare GENTOO come primo approccio a linux se non ho capito male???

Io posso consigliarti questa giuda in italiano per architetture X86:: http://www.gentoo.it/doc/handbook/installation/x86/sp/handbook.html

Io posso consigliarti questa giuda in italiano per architetture AMD64:: http://www.gentoo.it/doc/handbook/installation/amd64/sp/handbook.html

Cmq dipende tutto dal tipo di processore che hai   :Wink:  ma se è la tua prima esperienza con linux la vedo dura   :Shocked: 

Ciao!!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

So che non dovrei dirlo... tuttavia... vuoi un consiglio spassionato che sicuramente mi costerà le critiche di tutto il forum?

Installa ubuntu!

E' sempre linux ma quantomeno è semplice e più facile da installare che windows...

Gentoo è una gran bella distribuzione ma temo che non apprezzeresti i suoi pregi (grande configurabilità e pulizia) ma solo i suoi difetti (non banale da installare e configurare, grandi tempi di compilazione).

Magari una volta iniziato ad apprezzare linux nella sua forma più "soft" puoi addentrarti nel mondo gentoo con più sicurezza

----------

## GiRa

Concorde, probabilmente ci saranno termini e concetti che non conosci e che, quindi, non saprai sfruttare al meglio per le tue esigenze.

Un metodo sicuro potrebbe essere quello di partire con una macchina con un solo disco IDE e seguire paro paro il manuale di installazione.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> So che non dovrei dirlo... tuttavia... vuoi un consiglio spassionato che sicuramente mi costerà le critiche di tutto il forum?
> 
> Installa ubuntu!
> 
> E' sempre linux ma quantomeno è semplice e più facile da installare che windows...
> ...

 

Non lo ascoltare  :Very Happy:  è pazzo  :Very Happy:  No cmq a parte gli scherzi se hai voglia e tempo da perderci inizialmente installa tranquillamente Gentoo, non è un mostro cosi come sembra! Alla fine si impara...tutto si impara! è una distro però 

alla quale devi prestare molta attenzione e "rispetto"  :Very Happy:  Cmq qui avrai sicuramente delle ottime risposte per i tuoi eventuali dubbi.

Ciao e buon inizio di avventura  :Very Happy: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Anche io, dall'alto dei miei 5 anni di utilizzo di Linux, ti consiglio una distro più 'semplice' come potrebbe essere {X,K,}Ubuntu o Fedora, per poi passare più avanti (quando saprai come gestirti il tuo sistema) a Gentoo, che richiede almeno di sapere cosa si sta facendo quando si installa.

My 2 cents.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Anche io, dall'alto dei miei 5 anni di utilizzo di Linux, ti consiglio una distro più 'semplice' come potrebbe essere {X,K,}Ubuntu o Fedora, per poi passare più avanti (quando saprai come gestirti il tuo sistema) a Gentoo, che richiede almeno di sapere cosa si sta facendo quando si installa.
> 
> My 2 cents.

 

Ma io non capisco...scusate. Sto ragazzo è venuto qui a chiedere un consiglio su cosa installare e voi lo state allontanando? Non per far nascere dei flame ma credo che un qualsiasi individuo abbia la possibilità di TENTARE...insomma...troverà tutte le difficoltà del caso (e noi lo sappiamo benissimo) ma almeno imparerà FALLENDO (perchè stento a credere azzeccherà tutto al primo colpo, senza offesa  :Very Happy:  ) e sicuramente sarà meglio di un installazione molto più friendly! Insomma Cazzantonio cosa se ne frega di installare tutto con 3 click...credo abbia già imparato abbastanza per decidere cosa fare. Ma per un novello credo sia giusto indirizzarlo verso la retta via...

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ma io non capisco...scusate. Sto ragazzo è venuto qui a chiedere un consiglio su cosa installare e voi lo state allontanando?

 Il problema non è Gentoo o Ubuntu, il problema è GNU/Linux. L'utente medio di sistemi della M$ sa che le partizioni si chiamano C:, D:, ecc., ma su Linux non funziona così. Se devi configurare un programma, su sistemi M$ non devi editare un file di testo, né tantomeno è fondamentale saper usare bene un editor di testo, per quanto semplice. Su sistemi M$, non esiste un sistema di permessi/utenza serio come quello degli *nix.

Il punto è avere una idea minima del sistema operativo che si utilizza; quando avrà un'idea di quanto appena detto e di altro (dipendenze, aggiornamento del kernel, aggiornamento dei programmi, compilazione di sorgenti, seguire senza problemi gli HOWTO, sapere come cercare e dove cercare) allora, forse, sarà venuto il momento di mettersi con Gentoo. Queste cose sono da considerarsi (sempre IMHO) il minimo di know-how prima di poter pensare di poter installare una Gentoo.

Ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Il punto è avere una idea minima del sistema operativo che si utilizza; 

 

Scusa ma in quale parte del post dice che non sta già usando Linux?

Credo che la risposta giusta sia il manuale, il consiglio di leggerlo e cercare di capirlo (anche se qualcuno è riuscito a portare a termine la cosa solo con il copia e incolla) ed, eventualmente, la nota che esistono modi più facili per iniziare.

Poi, ho visto gente che ha installato gentoo senza la minima nozione di linux (peraltro non la aveva neanche dopo) e altri che non sono riusciti ad installare Ubuntu/Mandrake/Altro. 

rojy81, hanno ragione a dire che una distribuzione come gentoo non è banale. Sta a te decidere se vuoi fare una installazione lunga e (per chi non è pratico) macchinosa oppure fare qualcosa che, dicono, sia più semplice.

Se decidi di continuare con gentoo non farti fregare dall'installer grafico, perchè soffre di qualche baco... la via migliore è quella del manuale e della linea di comando.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Io ho installato come mia prima distribuzione linux Gentoo, e non mi pare proprio sia un mostro di complessita' o una provocatrice di disgrazie!!

Certo forse per non cadere in errori banali non basta andare a buon senso ma ogni tanto ti fa pensare un pochino, ma oddio non mi pare una cosa cosi' terribile il fatto di usare ogni tanto il cervello!

Quindi il mio consiglio: sbattiti un pochino e vedrai che come ce l'ho fatta io, che sono tutt'altro che un genio, puoi farcela altrettanto tu!

Auguri e facci sapere la tua esperienza!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Oltre ad esser concorde con l'appunto di Randomaze, segnalo una distro che IMHO merita rispetto attenzione e pubblicità: Sabayon Linux .

E' un liveCD basato su gentoo con tutte le ultime novità e chicche per il vostro palato: XGL, drivers binari, eccellente riconoscimento hw... E, ciliegina sulla torta: è installabile. Quindi in 10 minuti potete avere una gentoo pronta all'uso con in più tutti gli eyecandy che potete desiderare già configurati. Inoltre offre diversi frontends grafici per portage che non hanno nulla da invidiare a synaptic. 

Cmq , rojy81 il miglior consiglio che ti possiam dare è quello di legger la guida all'installazione di gentoo (l'handbook) e valutare con calma se è ciò che stai cercando e se l'idea di questa distro ti solletica. Se la risposta sarà affermativa, noi saremo qui pronti a darti tutto il ns. supporto!

iauz

----------

## rojy81

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   Il punto è avere una idea minima del sistema operativo che si utilizza;  
> 
> Scusa ma in quale parte del post dice che non sta già usando Linux?
> 
> Credo che la risposta giusta sia il manuale, il consiglio di leggerlo e cercare di capirlo (anche se qualcuno è riuscito a portare a termine la cosa solo con il copia e incolla) ed, eventualmente, la nota che esistono modi più facili per iniziare.

 

Buongiorno a tutti, vi ringrazio per le info che nessuno mi ha saputo dare  :Smile: 

Immaginavo si alzasse un polverone di questo genere, ma speravo di trovare quanto meno la risposta alla mia domanda, invece che un sacco di "consigli" che nessuno ha chiesto!!!

La mia domanda era semplice, cosa che un utente medio avrebbe capito con molta facilità, ma si vede che l'utente "esperto" di Gentoo, quali siete certamente voi tutti NON RIESCE A COMPRENDERE L'ITALIANO, quindi Gentoo o non Gentoo io non ho ancora capito quale sia la versione che devo scaricare per il mio pc!!!

Come dice Randomaze io avevo bisogno di un consiglio e voi state facendo di tutto per non darmelo  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Anche a me non piace M$, indubbiamente Linux ti lascia molte più possibilità, non user-frendly come potrebbe essere M$ ma... sicuramente se vado nel loro forum e chiedo che versione mi serve non mi dicono di installare il 98 che è più semplice ma mi dicono che versione mi serve punto e basta.

Non credete sia così?! Provare per credere.

Cmq sia, resto in attesa fiducioso di una risposta, certo che qualcuno riesca a capire la mia semplcie domanda.

----------

## GiRa

Peccato che tu non abbia nemmeno detto che architettura hai.

----------

## Scen

Eh eh eh, effettivamente hai ragione (riguardo alle non-risposte)!  :Rolling Eyes: 

La differenza tra le varie architetture è presto detta: ogni cd d'installazione contiene i programmi/pacchetti compilati per essere eseguiti su una specifica architettura, quindi, come dici tu

 *rojy81 wrote:*   

> Presumo che x86 sia per la famiglia Intel e AMD64 beh... lo dice la parola stessa... mi potete confermare questo quindi?!

 

Hai una CPU x86? Scegli il livecd x86

Hai una CPU x86 a 64 bit (es. Athlon64)? Scegli il livecd amd64 oppure quello x86 (se vuoi effettuare un'installazione a 32bit)

Hai una CPU PowerPC? Scegli il livecd ppc

....

e così via  :Cool: 

----------

## guerro

 *rojy81 wrote:*   

> Presumo che x86 sia per la famiglia Intel e AMD64 beh... lo dice la parola stessa... mi potete confermare questo quindi?!

 

La risposta è SI  :Cool:   o più precisamente x86 per procesori (in generale Intel) a 32bit, mentre AMD64 per processori (per ora quasi tutti AMD) a 64bit, se quella era la domanda.....

----------

## rojy81

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Peccato che tu non abbia nemmeno detto che architettura hai.

 

Beh... sarai anche Guru... ma vedo che fai parte del gruppo delle persone sopra citate  :Smile: 

Grazie mille Scen e Guerro  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: , ora mi è un poco più chiara la differenza tra le versioni... dato che non sapevo che amd64 si riferisse ad un qualsiasi tipo di processore a 64bit e invece la x86 ad un qualsiasi tipo di processore a 32bit!!!

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *rojy81 wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   Peccato che tu non abbia nemmeno detto che architettura hai. 
> 
> Beh... sarai anche Guru... ma vedo che fai parte del gruppo delle persone sopra citate 
> 
> 

 

Ha ragione GiRa: se hai bisogno di risposte dovresti fornire più informazioni possibili.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *rojy81 wrote:*   

> Come dice Randomaze io avevo bisogno di un consiglio e voi state facendo di tutto per non darmelo  

 E' anche difficile dartelo senza che ci dai informazioni minime, come lo stesso randomaze ha fatto notare...

Credo dovresti indicarci almeno il processore della macchina su cui lo vuoi installare (e, visto che non hai chiarito, se sei già utente Linux oppure faresti lo switch proprio con Gentoo)...

Ciao.

----------

## GiRa

Lettura utile.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Lettura utile.

 

Uno che chiama se stesso "hacker" mi fa un po' ridere devo dire...  soprattutto se questo termine viene usato per "atteggiarsi" come appentenete ad una casta di utenti eletti... non trovo nemmeno intelligente la differenziazione tra "utenti", "utonti" e hacker. (divagazione: si dovrebbe dire "trovo nemmeno" al posto di "non trovo nemmeno", ma sebbene questo sia vero in latino dubito sia lo stesso in italiano corretto...)

----------

## GiRa

Non è la bibbia. Suvvia un minimo di critica quando si prendono le cose! Soprattutto su Internet.

Si trovano varie versioni di questo documento su Internet, magari ne ho beccata una sfigata, però per come la vedo io il succo è: scrivere in modo comprensibile, dare informazioni e cercare di partecipare attivamente alla soluzione del proprio problema.

Sarò fesso io ma prima di decidere d'installare Gentoo mi son letto il manuale di installazione e un tot di altri documenti per avere le idee chiare.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Uno che chiama se stesso "hacker" mi fa un po' ridere devo dire... 

 Può anche essere scritto in maniera 'stupida' ma le cose che dice sono molto intelligenti. Probabilmente, se fai queste considerazioni dovresti almeno provare a leggerlo tutto, prima di criticare.

Ciao.

----------

## codadilupo

Contrariamente a quanto sostengono molti, io ti dico che gentoo è il modo migliore per cominciare, perchè decisamente fra i piu' educativi.

Mi sembra, per altro, che la maggior parte delle persone che ti ha risposto ha assunto che la prima risposta data ti fosse già sufficiente, e si sono prodigati in ulteriori consigli sul 'prima di cominciare'.

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Può anche essere scritto in maniera 'stupida' ma le cose che dice sono molto intelligenti. Probabilmente, se fai queste considerazioni dovresti almeno provare a leggerlo tutto, prima di criticare.

 

Dopo averlo letto tutto sono decisamente dell'idea di Cazzantonio. Anzi! A un certo punto mi son detto: "ma 'sta roba chi l'ha scritta, quello stordito di raymond ?" Ebbene si', l'aveva proprio scritta lui...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Flonaldo

Qui si sta divagando...mi fate troppo incazzare quando fate cosi! Oooooh, si parlava di x86 o amd! Ma vi rendete conto dove siete arrivati? Io dico: Ma chi se ne frega delle cose che scrive uno, ci sono miliardi di monnezze in giro per la rete, se volessimo stare a sindacare per tutte qui si morirebbe coi maroni stragonfi! Cmq Smettiamola per piacere di scrivere caxxate e diamo una mano a sto ragazzo! Chi vuole eh...chi ne ha voglia ovviamente, chi ha tempo, chi ne ha troppo invece per scrivere fesserie lo facesse altrove! Scusate la sfogo ma non credo di aver detto eresie!

----------

